# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Weed is legal in Vegas

## Whynot

Do you think that  now that weed is legal in Vegas it will effect tourism in Jamaica? Like bachelor parties from the Midwest or weddings who went to Jamaica for the weed ? I do.

----------


## Markospoon

Hmmm, 
Folks already fire it up when they want.
Nope, I don't think it will keep folks from wanting 
the Irie feeling of Jamaica land, being on the Island is a high in itself.
Can't get that in Vegas.
Just my 2 cents. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Whynot

But what if the young groups from Iowa in the wedding party were going to Ja for the weed,a long flight? But now can just go to Vegas ?

----------


## jamaicajeanne

I certainly do not think that many travel to Jamaica just for the herb.  Although not legal in many states, it has always been readily available in the US if you are looking for it.

----------


## JohnNYC

Not a day goes by that I don't see and smell someone smoking on the streets of midtown Manhattan. Granted they must be a little more descrete, but it's no big deal. The same applies all over the country, including the mid west. I go to JA for the beach and sea (and I live on Long Island), the food, beauty, the vibe, and especially the culture and PEOPLE!!!  Ganja is, and has always been, decriminalized or not, a perk of JA.  Vegas and JA are two totally different places, and people aren't going to go to either for ganja alone.

----------


## Rob

Ganja is legal to buy in Vegas, but it is only legal to be smoked in a private residence.

You cannot light up anywhere and tourists to Vegas do not have access to a private residence. The second the residence is rented, it is no longer, under Vegas law, considered a private residence.

Just because you can buy it in Vegas, doesn't mean you can use it in Vegas...

Come to Jamaica and feel alright!

----------


## Whynot

I'm just sayin is that one of the reason I go to Negril is because I know I can get weed.I like my weed. I never carry on planes and have had some hairy situations in other islands trying to buy. Negril is nothing like Vegas but now I know I can go on my vacations there and have access. 
Rob,I am sure many hotels in Vegas turn a blind eye to the weed smell in the rooms?

----------


## Rob

> I'm just sayin is that one of the reason I go to Negril is because I know I can get weed.I like my weed. I never carry on planes and have had some hairy situations in other islands trying to buy. Negril is nothing like Vegas but now I know I can go on my vacations there and have access. 
> Rob,I am sure many hotels in Vegas turn a blind eye to the weed smell in the rooms?


Actually it is the opposite. From the Los Angeles Times:

_“Marijuana is legal in the privacy of your own home, your own domain,” said Officer Jay Rivera, a spokesman for the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department. “You cannot smoke it publicly.

“As far as I know, there’s no hotel property that allows it either on the Strip or Fremont Street,” he added. “They do not want it on their property.”

Rivera’s assessment is supported by the two biggest players along the Strip, Caesars Entertainment and MGM Resorts.

In a statement, Caesars said: "Marijuana use remains illegal under federal law, and the Nevada referendum and state law will specifically prohibit its use in public places. For these reasons, the consumption of marijuana will continue to be impermissible at all Caesars Entertainment properties in Nevada.”

Gordon Absher, a senior executive at MGM Resorts, was even more blunt.

“Use of marijuana remains prohibited at our properties notwithstanding approval of recreational use in Nevada,” he said in an email._

http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/...616-story.html

The main reason is that any place that makes money from gambling, which is a very highly government regulated industry cannot afford to go against federal law, regardless of the Nevada state law. To risk losing their gaming license so that a guest can light up in their room is just not worth it for the casino hotels. I am sure there are "off the Strip" hotels that will turn a blind eye, but these are not the kind of hotels that most tourists have in mind for a Vegas vacation, and certainly not for a wedding party.

----------


## Whynot

I ,myself am not such a proponent to "follow laws" I also think that Jamaica is born from the lawless pirates and Vegas is ,ya know "what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas" I also think most Negril folks are not that law abiding? Do you agree?

----------


## Rob

Whynot,

You can do whatever you want. But you also have to be willing to face the consequences of your actions.

Living here, I can assure you that most of the over 6000 residents are as law abiding as they can be. In fact, that is why any community works, because most people are as law abiding as possible.

But life in Negril is about as different from life in Las Vegas as I can imagine. Vegas has 100 times the population of Negril.

Trying to compare a developing island country's small tourist destination to the "dolphins in the desert" mega resort city of Las Vegas is counter productive. Negril was having it's very first tourists when the famous Welcome to Fabulous Las Vegas sign was being erected. Vegas already had tourism history.

But in Negril, you can light up most places where smoking cigarettes is not banned and the worst you can get is a j$500 ticket. No police record. It is not the same for Vegas.

Vegas and the ganja laws are more "what you buy in Vegas, you can't use in Vegas". If you do and get caught, you will end up with a police record. And be us$600 in the hole.

Hear or read it from the dispensary operators in Vegas. From July 31st, an NPR interview, "Tourists Buying Marijuana In Las Vegas Have Nowhere To Smoke It In Las Vegas"

http://www.npr.org/2017/07/31/540652...t-in-las-vegas

Why not come to Negril for no problems...

----------


## jojo p

Whynot, this is the craziest thread I have read in a long time, so you think that weed being legalized in Vegas would take away from Negril....you are mistaken, Negril has a vibe that you will never experience in vegas, what a weird comparison !!!

----------


## halfwaytree

jojo p, I agree. Negril and Vegas are like apples and oranges. You may as well compare vacationing in NYC to a visit to the Grand Canyon. Two totally different vibes and everything else. With that said, the fact that you can now purchase weed legally in Vegas, may attract more visitors but it will not take anything away from the reasons people visit Negril.

----------


## Accompong

*For one, I could not see why the thread was allowed to remain in the first place. "Weed is legal in Vegas" is only Jamaica-related with the word "Weed" which, as of now, is not legal in Jamaica.  Maybe it could be moved to a Vegas Forum??? 

a jook mi tell

Peace and Guidance*

----------


## Bnewb

I haven't asked Rob why he left this thread up...I'm guessing it's because this is a frequently asked question when ganja is discussed...primarily after a US state and/or country legalizes it (coming soon to Canada).
Loads of folks have thought changing the laws in other countries may change the amount of tourists visiting Jamaica....but, I agree with everyone here..."apples and oranges"...many, many visitors don't come here for the weed.

----------


## Rob

Yes, Lisa is correct. Every time a country or another State in the USA decides to change their ganja laws, this question comes up. 

I thought the Vegas example was the perfect one to remain and reply to as a case of what happens when new ganja laws are implemented too quickly. The dispensaries themselves are complaining about the tourists' ability to buy but not use. A real life Catch 22.

Las Vegas is a huge Federal tax paying entity in the US. There are so many rules and regulations that comes with being America's gambling mecca that there is no way that they want their golden goose to be cooked. Or vaped.

Ganja is still illegal under US Federal Law and there are plenty of Feds in Vegas. The number of Air Marshalls there on any given night has to be staggering. And whether we like thinking about it or not, Las Vegas is a brightly lit target. The amount of Federal agents and surveillance there must be mind numbing. There are also cameras on the streets to monitor the comings and goings of everyone and anything from pretty much every angle. An unfortunate reality in today's world and Las Vegas has been doing an amazing job! Unless you think they are leaving it all to Lady Luck (I was never lucky in that place.)

Anyone who has spent time in the Vegas casinos even decades ago can attest to the ratio of actual gambling visitors to the incredible number of hired security of all ages, races and appearances. The casinos now employ the best facial/body/voice/? recognition software available anywhere. Ocean's Eleven, Twelve, Thirteen were just movies.

Jamaica is taking a more measured approach. The present decriminalization of small amounts is a perfect start. It does not really change anything, other than allow those who were smoking previously from looking over their shoulder. I have yet to hear of an actual ticket being issued for a spliff since the law changed. Medicinal laws are already being finalized with pharmaceuticals being developed. And learning from other places, such as Colorado, Amsterdam (which changed their laws) and Nevada (which needs to change their laws) will help Jamaica craft their laws using hindsight and prevent the legal impasse that has happened in other places.

I hope this will put this issue to rest. Whynot's question has served a good purpose. 

Ganja has been around forever and some many people use it and many others do not. So come to Jamaica and feel alright and dont worry about a thing!

----------


## Whynot

Thanks Rob,I don't see the need for "hysteria" ? I just thought some young groups who are not that Jamaica crazy but just want to party may have chosen a 2 hour flight to Vegas instead of 4 hours & go through customs if they were coming from western or middle America or say Canada.

If you flip the conversation I say that due to the many storms in the Caribbean, Florida etc,that many will cancel and now go to Jamaica. I know I have a Key West trip for December and a Jamaica coming up in May I was going to cancel KW and just go twice to Negril but somehow Key West didn't get hit that bad?

----------


## Rob

Whynot,

No worries. I am sure when Canada legalizes it, the question will be asked again.

And btw, Canadians going to Vegas have to go through US Customs.

It is sad to see the damage Irma caused. Having been through every hurricane that has hit or skirted Jamaica since Gilbert, the damage Irma caused hits home.

And Maria is already headed to some of the same islands that Irma hit, this is almost too much to imagine. This is not the way we want to have a tourism increase. Pray for those in Maria's path.

----------


## Marblehead

Six months before my retirement, I went to my last professional conference at Aria in Vegas.  I got in late on a Saturday and stood on line while the handful of desk agents waited on other guests.  Some were guests seemed to be not happy and were mildly fuming.  "Soon come", I told myself.  An agent waved me up to the desk.  "Let's see if we can find you  room."  What?  There are 4,000 rooms at Aria!  The agent fussed and mumbled something to the effect that "you're going to like your room."  

Alll they had left was what she called a Sky Suite.  She handed me a map so I could find the special Sky Suite elevators.  They were right around the corner from the heart of the casino.  After clearing security and riding the non-stop elevator to the 50th floor, I presented my key card to the proximity reader and the door swung open, the lights aome up, smooth jazz started playing and the curtains started to open.  The view of Vegas at 11pm on a Saturday was spectacular.  There were two huge bedrooms with adjoining baths: jacuzzi, two sinks, rain forest shower/steam room, walk in closet with slippers and robes and a "real" throne room with $10K toilet (heated seat, wash you front and back, blow dry).  There was also a large living room and bar/dining room with a dozen chairs at the table.  Sixty inch LED HD TV's in every room except the baths.  That was disappointing.

I had never fallen into such a lap of luxury in my life, but I'd still take any room at Blue Cave Castle over a Sky Suite at Atria or any other resort in Vegas.  The difference?  It's easier to get to Jamaica and when you get there, you're not in Vegas!

----------


## SVW

True Bnewb-I don't smoke anything but keep coming back to Jamaica for so many other reasons.

----------


## Whynot

Conflicting opinions spark conversation....

----------


## JahCruiser

Been clean & sober for almost 35 years and can't get enough of Negril & Jamaica. 
Just damn lucky I did not make it to Negril in early 70's.  Would have been the death of me. I do not do moderation

----------


## Ever72

> Not a day goes by that I don't see and smell someone smoking on the streets of midtown Manhattan. Granted they must be a little more descrete, but it's no big deal. The same applies all over the country, including the mid west. I go to JA for the beach and sea (and I live on Long Island), the food, beauty, the vibe, and especially the culture and PEOPLE!!!  Ganja is, and has always been, decriminalized or not, a perk of JA.  Vegas and JA are two totally different places, and people aren't going to go to either for ganja alone.


Yes, people in nyc smoke in the street. I always smell it. Have always smelled it. Am guilty of it myself hahaha. People will go to Jamaica still!

----------


## Ever72

> True Bnewb-I don't smoke anything but keep coming back to Jamaica for so many other reasons.


Same for my husband. He never ever smokes. I brought him to Negril for his first trip in 2013 and we have been 7 times total. I said for next vacation mayne we try somewhere new. I don't wanna burn out on Negril. Well giess what?  After much discussion and soul searching, he wants to go back ro Negril!!  For him it has zero to do with weed.

----------


## JohnNYC

> Yes, people in nyc smoke in the street. I always smell it. Have always smelled it. Am guilty of it myself hahaha. People will go to Jamaica still!


I smoke regularly, but I may not walk down the street in Manhattan with a joint in my mouth, or light up at the local bar.  I love Negril, and since I can smoke at home, ganja certainly isn't why I go there.  It is a great perk though.  I'm amazed this thread has so much activity.

----------


## Whynot

Maybe I'm too honest? I like my weed ,especially on vacation but never carry anywhere,so ? If I can go to Vegas and get legal weed, I like that option. If some young kids on spring break or a wedding group who have never been to Negril or Vegas  but like to party,they may now choose Vegas.
Also if they are from the Midwest or further the flight is shorter. Never said weed is why I decide to go to a destination. I have had some scary situations in other countries buying weed,unlike Negril. 
I will take Negril 9 out of 10 times but sometimes we like vanilla or chocolate ?

----------


## Rob

Whynot,

Spring Break ended here well over a decade ago and no one misses it. The Spring Break companies made all the money. Hotels broke even at best. Restaurants and bars lost money.

It got  so bad that even MTV was kicked out of their hotel. I was there when it happened. That was wild. Apparently that never happened to MTV before.

Vegas is going to have zero impact on Jamaica. Even weddings won't make a difference. The only thing similar about a wedding in Vegas and Negril is the fact that two people end up married. The comparison ends there.

This topic has ceased to serve much of a useful purpose. It is now closed as four people next to me at the bar roll and light up with no cares in the world...

----------

